# how to test a psu



## dfcols71 (Mar 30, 2012)

hi received the corsair 850 hx
how to test whether its working
dont have motherboard at present only old rig
one my friends has this product
*www.ebay.in/itm/PC-Power-Supply-Te...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item35bab1410d
he used it to test smps 
and hard disk
can i use it please advice


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2012)

why do you wish to "test" it?
do you wish to check the output/working parameters?

if so, you can use the manufacturer's given product manual.

also, post the details of your rig(s), so that we know what you are planning to use it with


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> hi received the corsair 850 hx
> how to test whether its working



Do the paper clip test..

Short the pins the green and black wires of the 24 pin mobo connector with a paper clip to perform the test. There is more than one black wire in that connector, any one of them is fine, there is one on either side of the green wire.

*www.smps.us/atx-connector-20-24pin.jpeg


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

@ OP - read these 

How To: Jump Start A Power Supply (PSU) / Test A Power Supply And Components

Guide: Jump Starting a PSU - Overclock3D Forums


----------

